# The Quintessential Egg Sandwich



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 14, 2009)

A friend gave me the idea for this thread, and I read in another thread where LPBeier had a fried egg sandwich with mayo, cheese and sausage patties on the side.  That made my mouth water! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The below picture was a poached egg sandwich I made last Sunday morning. I toasted an onion bagel, spread a little butter on it, added some bell pepper strips, a little Monterey Jack cheese, sprinkling of seasonings (garlic powder, salt-n-pepper), the poached egg and then green onion. It was delish!! 





Here is another variation I made some time ago, but this was on buttered wheat toast. It was topped with roasted peppers, sliced zucchini and mushrooms, the poached egg, parmesan cheese and parsley (wish I could have had fresh, but opted for the dried).





Let's get creative. What are some ways you'd dress up an egg sandwich. And, PLEASE include pictures, if you could.  I would love to see the side dishes, too, if you add them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks delish Miss VB....Sha-Zams! 

My Egg Sandwich is more of a traditional Sandwich..and I have two versions

Summer Version....1 fried (in butter) -- Wheat bread with Mayo, slices of Home Grown d'mators Salt & Pepper

Winter Version...Same as above but with Ketchup instead of tomato. 

I'm not really a fan of Ketchup, but do enjoy it on a fried egg sammich.

Louisiana Hot Sauce is an option at times......


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

Those look amazing (how do you get such good pictures?).

My favorite egg sandwich is just hard fried egg (no runny yokes), toasted white bread, mayo and american cheese.  I know, totally boring.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2009)

Sometimes I make my version of an Egg McMuffin...

1 patty of sausage spread out with a fork as it cooks to make it larger....
1 egg ---Fried or scrambled...
1 Buttered & Toasted  English Muffin
Sometimes some Pepper Jack Cheese...Sometimes Blackberry jelly.. Sometimes plain...
Always with a cup of hot Coffee.......


----------



## miniman (Feb 14, 2009)

My favourite egg sandwich is egg mayonaise with crisp bacon, chopped onion and lots of ground black pepper.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 14, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Those look amazing (*how do you get such good pictures?*).
> 
> My favorite egg sandwich is just hard fried egg (no runny yokes), toasted white bread, mayo and american cheese. I know, totally boring.


Believe me, I have practiced! I get Cooking Light magazine and other publications, and I watch how others do it. Do you want to see one of my earlier "egg" photographs, from about 3 years ago? It's not of a sandwich.. but here it goes.










I didn't mean to hijack my own thread. I used to just snap the picture and not really try to do different things with light, etc.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, it is your thread.  Sounds like I need to practice practice practice, and get plates that aren't white because the stark white plates I have really don't make food look that great.  

Thanks for the tips and allowing the minor hijack.  

Back to our regularly scheduled posting about egg sandwiches.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 14, 2009)

I made him one this week on great rye bread from the Mennonite store.  Mayo, lettuce, tomato, Virginia ham, fried egg, American Cheese, bit of mustard.  He thinks I'm a great wife.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 14, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Well, it is your thread. Sounds like I need to practice practice practice, and get *plates that aren't white because the stark white* plates I have really don't make food look that great.
> 
> Thanks for the tips and allowing the minor hijack.
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled posting about egg sandwiches.


 I have the same problem with my white plates when I take pictures under the bright, ceiling kitchen light.... makes everything look "washed out" and takes away some of the color. I have to read up on "why" that is.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 14, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> I made him one this week on great rye bread from the Mennonite store. Mayo, lettuce, tomato, Virginia ham, fried egg, American Cheese, bit of mustard. He thinks I'm a great wife.


 Wow, that sounds good! **drool**

I like to tomato on them, as well.  A couple strips of bacon makes it good too!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 14, 2009)

Goodness!! Our favorite egg sandwiches - which we have nearly every single weekend - involves nothing more than good toasted rolls, a "meat" (turkey bacon, turkey ham, turkey sausage patties, or turkey Spam), & melted cheese. Hot sauce or other condiments optional. Quite happy with that.

Anything more involved would be served as a light supper.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 14, 2009)

On weekends I almost always make eggs.  Sometimes it's sandwiches, sometimes a frittata, sometimes sunny side up or sometimes scrambled. 

Favorite sandwiches of my kids for breakfast is a montecristo.  I use nice thick slices of sour dough bread and then put turkey slices and cheese in the middle along with a little mustard.  Then I dip that in a egg, salt and black pepper all around and cook it in a fry pan.  My kids can't get enough of these. 

I also make croissant sandwiches where I cook the omelette first and then cut it into slices,  Then I slice the croissant, put the omelette in it and then some cheese and then toast it in a pan.  My kids love turkey bacon so I serve this and the other sandwich with it.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Sometimes I make my version of an Egg McMuffin...
> 
> 1 patty of sausage spread out with a fork as it cooks to make it larger....
> 1 egg ---Fried or scrambled...
> ...


 
i make one like that with canadian bacon , minus the jelly. very filling,


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 14, 2009)

I will reply when I get home... I have to get ready for dinner.... hope all had a good Valentine's day and had great meals!


----------



## Bachelor Chef (Feb 15, 2009)

I take a ciabatta roll, ham, and pepper jack cheese.  I cook and egg to over hard.  I put the roll with ham and cheese on it in the microwave for 45 seconds then remove and add the egg.  The bread is soft and the pepper jack gives it the perfect kick for a breakfast of champions!


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 15, 2009)

love those pictures! yummmmm


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 17, 2009)

Bachelor Chef said:


> I take a ciabatta roll, ham, and pepper jack cheese. I cook and egg to over hard. I put the roll with ham and cheese on it in the microwave for 45 seconds then remove and add the egg. The bread is soft and the pepper jack gives it the perfect kick for a breakfast of champions!


 Wow, that sounds good Bachelor Chef!


----------



## Zereh (Feb 17, 2009)

My ultimate egg sandwhich: Put a dab of mayo on some super-soft white / sourdough bread. Plop two eggs fried hard on top. Generous salt and pepper. Slap the other slice of bread over that.

Oh. My. Gosh. I am craving one right now. It's my hangover cure of choice. 

That along with a nice, spicy Bloody Mary made with Absolute Citron.

/swoon


Z


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, you good ol' cooks are simmering me to the slobbering point..........I rarely eat eggs unless we're at a hotel.......but my dh and I love them.....your sandwiches are so yummy looking and sounding.............


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 17, 2009)

A famous NYC dish
Saute onions till almost browned,
add smoked salmon (lox) pieces,
sautee a min or so more,
add eggs and scramble them with the onions and lox.
Serve on bread of your choice with cream cheese.


----------



## biovixen (Feb 17, 2009)

those look amazing! Do you have a food blog at all? I don't have any egg sandwiches in mine (yet ; ) but here are some pics of egg dishes (both in my blog, under breakfast):


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 23, 2009)

To respond to biovixen... I'm sorry, I never resplied to you a couple of months ago. No, I don't have a food blog, but I have thought about it. Your pictures are wonderful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Guess what I had for dinner tonight... A fried egg sandwich! It had mayo, 2 over-hard eggs, 2 slices of tomato, 3 strips of bacon and a slice of cheddar cheese... in between toasted, "white" wheat bread.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

poppy seed roll buttered. sauté in butter: diced smoked ham, diced onion, diced green pepper (basically western omelet ingredients) sometimes i also add mushrooms and diced tomato. add scrambled eggs and cook stirring till almost fully cooked. remove from heat continue to stir till fluffy. put on buttered roll and add slices of tomato. i sometimes omit the ham and add cooked bacon strips on top of eggs with the tomato. sometimes add cheese.

other times i just put fluffy scrambled eggs on the buttered roll with tomato slices.

i love to have a large glass of tomato juice with lemon, s&p and hot sauce to accompany the sammie.


----------

